# Fluval spec vs Aqueon evolve



## pbloskas (Jan 22, 2012)

So it may be that this topic has been addressed, but I really need help. First, some background info: 
My current tank has sprung a leak, so I'm having to keep my betta in a 1/2 gallon betta cube! (The light socket also randomly fell apart.) So I'm in a rush to replace the tank. 
I was wanting to get one of the aqueon evolve tanks, but I went to my local Petco and saw it in person. I liked the design, but I noticed that the acrylic either had scratches on some models, or small, spiderweb like cracks(?) in the plastic. At least that's what it looked like. I then went to at least 3 other stores, and they all had either scratches or cracks! I LOVED the light, but I just couldn't get over the details of the body. Is this normal for acrylic? Anyway, I was shown a fluval spec aquarium and loved the tank, but I'm iffy on the led light. Is it powerful enough to keep live plants? I also want to get that water shimmer effect. 
My question is: is the spec's light any good, and if y'all had to pick between the aqueon or the fluval, what would be your choice? Thanks, and sorry for posting AGAIN... Just I really need advice as I am tired or getting crappy tanks!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't own either model but I've been there with the "crappy tanks" and it wasn't until I changed to glass aquariums that I finally found something I liked and don't want to change. 
Acrylic scratches like mad, I would stay away if you're spending that kind of money. 
Read all the reviews you can find (amazon, petsmart, petco, etc) as they will help you make a decision, that's what I did. 
Good luck!


----------



## Lucile (Jul 26, 2012)

I just ordered the fluval spec myself. I found it for a steal on wag.com (<40$ with the 15% off) Its such an elegant design and you cant beat glass. I havent gotten it yet or id say more.
Though reviews on amazon seem to imply that the LEDS fail fairly often
http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Desktop-Glass-Aquarium-2-gallon/dp/B0047XMQBM
So maybe not if you want it on all the time.


----------



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

The Fluval tanks are beautiful. I highly recommend glass over acrylic. Acrylic scratches very easily! I'm not sure about the light, but if you find the light isn't working (IMO it should work for lowlight plants) you can get a Fluval 13 watt light which will give you PLENTY of light for the spec.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

haha.... Acrylic scratches like mad.

I don't like acrylic anymore, I'm switching back to glass with protected edges.

I've tried crystal as a temporary tank, but the edges can chip easily.


----------



## pbloskas (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the responses! 
So Im guessing the Spec is getting the nod here? Does anyone with the Aqueon agree? I really want the LED light, so the light is important to me, but I really want a nice, professional looking tank. Im not a fan of the acrylic, but I guess I can make do if they're not noticeable when its filled.


----------



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

There was a 3 gal glass tank I was looking at for $40...beautiful tank. Let me see if I can find it...


----------



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

Found it!

Tank

You are basically getting an extra gallon (plus it has more horizontal space for a betta) for the same price. Beautiful tank IMO. I almost got it but I wanted something bigger. I ended up getting the Fluval EBI from wag.com for a little less than $90.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I've looked at both but I have only seen the evolve in person. 

I examined the evolve 4 gallon in the store and the one I was looking at had no cracks or scratches. They were perfect. I REALLY wanted to get one but the price of the evolve keeps me from trying it. Maybe the ones you saw were mishandled in shipping, or affected by the recent heat wave or just people who didn't care how the tank "they weren't going to buy" was treated after they looked at it.

I don't own either but I was leaning to the spec as a future purchace. The light on it has bad reviews for burning out, but until that happens it works for low light plants. The Fluval kit made for plants is set up in our local pet store and it's huge and very nice but it's also $100.

Like Sundancex said you can easily replace the light on the spec.

The tank sundancex linked is nifty too


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm more concerned with the filter system. I have an Evolve 8, and have had to do SO much tinkering with the filter so that the flow doesn't blow around Sashimi.

I've heard of similar problems with the EBI, too.


----------



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't have the EBI yet so I have no clue about the filter. I believe the flow can be adjusted. However the filter is very large and I might just sell it and replace it with a different one. 

Anyway, whatever you get, please post pics of the tank! Even post pics of the unboxing.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Tanks that don't offer lids will increase the chances of your light failing. 

The evaporation of the water will get into the light and probably cause a short circuit. 

I would go with the sun's recommendation.
*Picotope 3 Gallon Aquarium Kit*


I like to go with stuff that not EVERYONE has, but if you have a problem with an accessory that's included in that setup then you're on your own.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Get the Ehiem Aquastyle, it has a super powerful LED that can grow baby tears and hairgrass. It also creates a nice shimmer effect. It may be more expensive, but all fish keepers should know that Ehiems are the best... And it is a German company lol. TherethereTBKON (Youtube) has one check it out and see if you like it. Downside is that it is acrylic...


----------



## pbloskas (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for all of the help! Wow, the enheim looks amazing! Maybe one day, but it's a little out of my price range right now... 
I think im leaning more towards the aqueon evolve... I like the shape a lot better. If I can find one without blemishes, then I'll probably get it, and return it if I don't like it. My brother has the mini bow 2.5 and loves it, so I'm more comfortable with aqueon than fluval, plus the LED light is a BIG plus. I don't know... Has anyone had glaring issues with the evolve long term?


----------



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

IMO the biggest issue with the evolve is that it is acrylic. I currently have a 5 gal acrylic set-up and the amount of scratches on it is crazy. I despise the tank and I refuse to buy acrylic other than something cheap like a critter keeper.


----------



## battered (Dec 24, 2011)

I would definitely pick the Spec over the Evolve any day. IMO it looks MUCH better. As an owner, I can tell you that the Spec's filtration is much better than any other system you'll find on a nano its size. Construction quality is very good in general as well. The LED light is ok, and you'll be able to grow low-light plants like anubias, java fern, java moss, etc.... I bought Fluval's 13w light (also used on the Ebi) and it's amazing for growing plants. It lets me grow basically anything I want to. Algae issues are kept at bay by either DIY CO2, or if you're lazy like me, a nerite snail. All in all, I don't see why you would get an acrylic tank that looks pretty ugly to me instead of the sleek looking Spec. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Keep in mind ugly is in the eye of the beholder.  The Evolve in person (imo) looks REALLY nice and sleek.  Just expensive for the size.... The Spec went down in price a lot since I first looked at it which makes it more tempting a purchase, and is around $20 cheaper then the evolve. 

(I personally wouldn't recommend getting an evolve any smaller then the 4 gallon only because I looked at the smallest one and it's too tiny. The 4 is about the size of a 2.5 with usable swimming space.) 

If you catch sales you can often pick up one of the Aqueon 2.5 mini bows for around $20. I actually like the Aqueon mini bow tanks quite a bit too except for their light design which could be designed a lot better. Aqueon has beyond superb customer service as well if you ever need to deal with the company.


----------



## battered (Dec 24, 2011)

Twilight Storm said:


> Keep in mind ugly is in the eye of the beholder.


Agreed. The Evolve just looks "childish" (? not sure how to describe it) to me...maybe because of the LED light? Plus its cube-like shape makes aquascaping more difficult IMO. Again, just my opinion though!

I do agree that if you opt for an Evolve, you should consider the 4 or 8. There's also a new Spec V that makes a fantastic betta tank in my opinion (lots of horizontal swimming space, good filtration). I've heard various things about the LED light, though. Again, sufficient for plant growth, but not amazing.


----------



## pbloskas (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the help! I really appreciate it, as I hope to go tomorrow to petco and buy a tank. How do you replace the filter on the spec? And has anyone had any issues with live plants in the spec? Thanks again, I really don't want to get stuck with a tank I don't like.


----------



## battered (Dec 24, 2011)

You don't need to to replace the filter on the spec - just rinse it with tank water (not tap water) to clean it every now and then. I guess if you wanted to, you could replace the activated carbon insert. All my tanks are well planted - the light that comes with the spec is decent, but not great. Then again, I'm not sure the LED lights on the Evolve would be much better. Definitely fine if you're newer to the planted tank scene, but if you're not, or if you want to try your hand at plants that require ferts/co2, it might be a different story. Hope you're happy with whatever tank you pick!


----------



## pbloskas (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you! I do too, and I'll definitely be uploading pics when I do get...whatever tank feels right.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

The Evolve would be easier to scape, I don't know why a square tank is harder, it allows bigger pieces of wood or rocks to be used. You need to back up why as I cannot think why it would. Also the SPEC is pretty expensive for a little tank, you can get a 10 gallon kit cheaper than that thing. I haven't seen a fluval tank that uses LEDS that can actually grow plants quite nicely. I am not sure about the Evolve either though...

Again, Ehiem is a reputable company that sells a product and that product does what it says. The LEDS that come with the SPEC or the Evolve are cheap and won't grow much, the ehiem can grow almost any plant no problem. If you want to grow more plants with the lower quality tanks you are just going to have to spend more money, equaling the same amount of the better product.


----------



## battered (Dec 24, 2011)

kfryman said:


> The Evolve would be easier to scape, I don't know why a square tank is harder, it allows bigger pieces of wood or rocks to be used. You need to back up why as I cannot think why it would. Also the SPEC is pretty expensive for a little tank, you can get a 10 gallon kit cheaper than that thing. I haven't seen a fluval tank that uses LEDS that can actually grow plants quite nicely. I am not sure about the Evolve either though...
> 
> Again, Ehiem is a reputable company that sells a product and that product does what it says. The LEDS that come with the SPEC or the Evolve are cheap and won't grow much, the ehiem can grow almost any plant no problem. If you want to grow more plants with the lower quality tanks you are just going to have to spend more money, equaling the same amount of the better product.


Not sure why, but apparently I have struck a nerve with you...but as stated four times in that previous post, everything I said was based on my opinion, not yours or anyone else's. I prefer the shape of the Spec to the Evolve simply because I've personally had more luck creating hardscapes in rectangular tanks as opposed to cubes. Maybe the simplicity of one dominant dimension makes it easier to fill in than the cube? Not sure. Bigger pieces of rock don't mean easier scaping. Many branchlike pieces of wood (that I prefer) may make a cube look emptier because they extend up, but not out, and so on. Again, just to make sure no one is confused, this is only my opinion.

Aquastyles are nice and Eheim is definitely a top notch brand. For me, the Spec was just more aesthetically pleasing, cheaper, and I can grow any plant with the Fluval 13w bulb no problem. Unfortunately, I'm fairly certain Petco doesn't carry Eheims.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah I don't know, if they do or not, I haven't been to a Petco or Petsmart in a while. That is true, it is more of a personal opinion... I do think that a SPEC is overpriced though considering the light is garbage... Probably the same with the Evolve.


----------



## pbloskas (Jan 22, 2012)

After a lot of thought, and help from an amazing Petco sales person, I have decided to go with the Aqueon Evolve 4. It will be my first fully planted aquarium. I will post pics soon. Thank you guys for all or your help!


----------



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

Please post pics of it out of the box!


----------



## pbloskas (Jan 22, 2012)

As soon as I can find my camera...  
My phone is terrible... Lol. Great tank, yes it is acrylic, but it's not a cheap plastic, it's pretty substantial. The light is phenomenal! It has a beautiful moonlight setting, and the tank is really spacious. Axel sure likes it better than the betta holder...


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I hope that light can just sustain plants...


----------



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm sure the light will be able to sustain low light plants like java fern and java moss. If the OP wants to grow lots of plants, it might be a good idea to really look into what lighting the tank has and possibly ask for opinions here or on a aquascaping forum.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I know it is an LED light, but most freshwater LEDs are low quality and can't sustain much growth. Almost anything can grow javafern, you can throw it in a bucket and it will grow, all it does is need a tad of light and it will manage. If the LEDs do give out 6500k light, then they might grow more plants.

Pictures?


----------



## pbloskas (Jan 22, 2012)

*Pictures!*

























The last one is my Double Tail, Sharkbait. I'm trying to decide what color sand to get for the tank to complement his colors. Any ideas? 

Also, the light is EXCEPTIONALLY bright. It is strong enough to handle low light, photosynthetic Corals. I will be adding Amazon Sword, Anubias, and Java Ferns, and I don't anticipate any problems. The pump was loud at first, but I fixed it by undoing the suction cups. The flow is WAY too strong. So I followed some advice and poked holes in the tube. Problem solved! It's literally perfect! 
PS- yes, the plant is fake, but I havent finished buying plants.


----------

